
Extinct Russian Volcano Has Woken Up and Could Unleash 'Pompeii-Size' Eruption - selljamhere
https://www.newsweek.com/russia-extinct-volcano-woken-pompeii-eruption-1442479
======
LinuxBender
Where would upper atmosphere wind currents carry the ash and how far approx?

